# $30 wedding dress - buy it?



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

So, on a trip to a local thrift store today I saw an AWESOME old fashioned wedding dress for $29.99. And I ALMOST bought it. Thing is, I really don't have a real use for it at the moment....I've been tossing around the idea of making a skeleton bride prop, but as of yet haven't done anything about it. Should I go back and get it? Or let it go and focus on projects I KNOW I want to get done for 2010? Hmmmm....


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

OOPS! The title should say BUY it, not but it! hehehe


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

I have a few I've picked up for free off of craigslist or freecycle and I have them as props and I have a few zombie brides walking the yard. You can always use them.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I got 1 at the thrift store its in the back of my hearse it's a size zero what ever the hell that means got it fo 20 bucks they were asking 100 bucks I guess we only have fat bribes shoppin at the thrift store hehehehe


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

I had been looking for a Santa costume to do a scene from Silent Night, Deadly Night for two years. I finally picked one up at an after-Halloween sale this year for $12.50.

If you won't miss the $30, I'd say "get it". Otherwise, I'd check the after-Halloween sales for a wedding gown costume instead of the real thing.

-------

I had to come back and edit this after re-reading your original post. Old-fashioned? Get it! However, it's difficult sometimes for me to "customize" something for a prop that's in "new" condition.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree, if you won't miss the $30.00, go back and get it, a skeleton bride prop is a great idea


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Last year, I found that I went off course quite a bit. I ended up building things I didn't use. This year, I'm going to attempt to stay on course. If its something that fits your haunt...why not?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Thirty seems a little high. I found one at a thrift store for $10. And like trishaanne said, check craigslist. You have plenty of time, so look around a little. Lots of garage sales this summer.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Scareme, I think you're right. There's ten months left til the big day....I should hold out for a cheaper (if not free!) dress. This thrift store after they've had stuff for a while, will mark things down 50%. So who knows? Maybe the dress will be around a while and get marked down. Thanks for the advice ya'll!


----------



## toymaker (Aug 7, 2009)

I think one of a haunters moto should be buy it now think it later or something like that :jol:


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

DarkLore said:


> _Last year, I found that I went off course quite a bit._ I ended up building things I didn't use. This year, I'm going to attempt to stay on course. If its something that fits your haunt...why not?


That's SOP for me. I have things that I don't finish or I end up not using every year. Sometimes they make it in the next year and sometimes they wait a little longer. Part of that is all the cool stuff you folks post. I can't resist trying some of it even if I don't have a need for it. Also, sometimes I change my mind as to what I'm going to do at the Trail.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I agree, if you have the scratch, I'd grab it and find a use later.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

I found a wedding dress at my local thrift store for $6.99 complete with long train and slip. I couldn't pass it up. I'd much rather buy it at a thrift store than from a yard sale - I'd feel too guilty looking at the person who owned it thinking about what it'll be looking like when I'm done with it.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah, I've done a fair share of that, toymaker, which is why we have like zero storage space now! Storage....it always comes back to storage for us home haunters, doesn't it? ...sigh... :undecidekin:


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

I think it depends on how great the dress is. Sure, you can find old wedding dresses for cheaper (or free), but if this one is just perfect, really unique, or particularly old, it might be worth springing for. There are so many twists you can take on the creepy/dead/ghost bride thing, I think one could work in nearly any haunt. Just my two cents worth.


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Oh man, now I kinda wanna go buy it! :googly: Soo confused! hehe

I have seen other wedding dresses that were cheaper, but this one is pretty special. It's kinda perfect really. Super long train that would look so creepy with the wind buffeting it on Halloween night. Sheer sleeves that skeletal arms would look awesome peeking through. SIGH. Decisions!!! :cheesykin:

p.s. Nixie, I love your name...the best dog I ever had I named Nixie, may she rest in peace.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Mariah has a devil?/angel? named nixie sitting on one shoulder saying "Buy it, buy it" and a devil?/angel? named scareme on the other shoulder saying "Wait, wait". Let's see which one she listens to. (By the way, I think I'm the angel, but it could go either way).

Here is the wedding dress I bought. In the dark they all look the same. My daughter asked if I felt bad ruining someone's wedding dress. I said if it's in Goodwill, the marriage didn't last. Ran out of time last year, and none of my props got hands. Noone seemed to notice in the dark.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

another idea is a beloved tombstone with the bride leaning on it,monster mud-ed! either way, I think if it is the "perfect" dress, and you can afford it, go for it!!
scareme, that looks great!!


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

If it fits with your haunt's theme and you thought the dress was really good for a skeletal bride, go for it. My wife did that with her wedding dress plus put a mini strobe light with a red filter in it for the beating heart, then lit the whole prop with a blacklight - great effect!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

Well, today I fully fleshed out my Haunt theme for 2010, and THE SKELETON BRIDE FITS PERFECTLY!!! So, I think I'm gonna head back to that thrift store and see if the dress is still around! Thanks everybody for your input!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

So, on a whim, I decided to stop in to that aforementioned thrift store...and guess what?! They HAD MARKED MY DRESS DOWN 50%!!!! So I bought it of course, for a measely $15. Here she is:


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool it'll make a great prop congrats on the find!!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Yes indeedy, congrats. Getting to be about time to start checking the thrift shops for zombie cloths too.


----------



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

scareme said:


> Mariah has a devil?/angel? named nixie sitting on one shoulder saying "Buy it, buy it" and a devil?/angel? named scareme on the other shoulder saying "Wait, wait". Let's see which one she listens to. (By the way, I think I'm the angel, but it could go either way).
> 
> Here is the wedding dress I bought. In the dark they all look the same. My daughter asked if I felt bad ruining someone's wedding dress. I said if it's in Goodwill, the marriage didn't last. Ran out of time last year, and none of my props got hands. Noone seemed to notice in the dark.


Well, they're ghosts... anybody who did notice the missing hands probably just thought you meant for them to be that way.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

what a great find for $15!


----------



## Spookie (Aug 26, 2008)

Glad you got the dress when you went back and 50% off...even better! I'm always torn between what price to pay for something even if it's in a thrift store and it's for a prop. That dress really does have a unique old-fashioned kind of look to it and should fit in well with lots of themes. 

Scareme your headless bride's wedding dress reminds me of my wedding dress. The marriage ended and I threw it out in the trash when I moved. I hadn't had it properly cleaned and it yellowed and some of the lace and netting was torn--I know, prefect halloween costume! Only I lived in a condo at the time and no place to do a haunt. Wish I would have kept it for halloween props now but as someone said storage really is daunting in and of itself or should I say "haunting". Where to put all the various halloween items really plagues me each year. I have been building a collection of costumes for my props and think I will start storing them in those space bags when I can. I too am very good at getting inspired by the forums and have a lot of projects or half-finished projects to store each year too so understand wanting to focus on just a few themes.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Hmm...now I'm curious and I gotta get MY dress out and see if mine looks like a curtain on crack, too.

Nice score!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

im kinda getting a 'corpse bride' feeling from this post. i'm curious about what it will look like when it's finished!


----------



## MorbidMariah (Mar 28, 2009)

I will definitely post pics of my skeletal bride when she's all done. I loved this dress for the very reason you mentioned Spookie. It does have a great Old Fashioned feel about it, not at all modern. And I love that it has sleeves that are sheer so you'll be able to see her boney arms, and the neckline being sheer also will allow her boney chest to be seen and the red glowing heart I plan to put inside. Her eyes will be led's. She'll be suspended from the ceiling in a small dark room I have, with a small fan to buffet her a bit and make her corpse-like hair blow in the breeze. Defnitely be blacklighted. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Demon Dog (Mar 30, 2009)

You were right, MorbidMariah, that is a great dress for a skeletal bride, and what you described as your plans for it sound really good. Be sure to post pictures of your prop when its done!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm so glad you got it for a great price. What a pretty dress.


----------

